# LSA Shell (Export Version)



## mason_22

Hi

can someone tell me if the 'LSA Shell (Export Version)' is actually a virus or a harmless windows process, it shows up in my software firewall and sometimes asks for internet access. ive tried to research this '(export version)' thing and some people say its a worm and others say its a harmless windows process, so which really is it? 

thx for any help


----------



## brendandonhu

You most likely have the sasser virus.


----------



## mason_22

brendandonhu said:


> You most likely have the sasser virus.


i most likely have it? or i do have the sasser virus?


----------



## Cheeseball81

LSA (Local Security Authority) is a valid process but when it shows up as LSA Shell (export version) it's a worm.


----------



## brendandonhu

Why don't you just do a virus scan and find out?
http://housecall.antivirus.com


----------



## mason_22

Cheeseball81 said:


> LSA (Local Security Authority) is a valid process but when it shows up as LSA Shell (export version) it's a worm.


Hi Cheeseball81

any ideas on how to remove this worm?, i have it blocked in zonealarm and i have run all kinds of scans to try and pick it up but with no success.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Do a virus scan like Brendan suggested.

Then download Hijack This: http://thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe

Let it extract to *C:\Program Files*

Close out any open browsers
Launch the program
Click on "do a system scan only"
When that finishes, click on "save log"
The log will open in Notepad
Copy & paste that log into this thread

*Do not fix anything yet*


----------



## mason_22

brendandonhu said:


> Why don't you just do a virus scan and find out?
> http://housecall.antivirus.com


thx, i havent tried this scan so ill give it a whirl.


----------



## mason_22

Cheeseball81 said:


> Do a virus scan like Brendan suggested.
> 
> Then download Hijack This: http://thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe
> 
> Let it extract to *C:\Program Files*
> 
> Close out any open browsers
> Launch the program
> Click on "do a system scan only"
> When that finishes, click on "save log"
> The log will open in Notepad
> Copy & paste that log into this thread
> 
> *Do not fix anything yet*


will do cheeseball


----------



## Cheeseball81

:up:


----------



## mason_22

hi again

the trend micro scan would only let me use IE, which i refuse to use anymore so i did an avast4 scan instead, but it didnt find anything.

anyway heres my HJT log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 20:21:43, on 18/09/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypserv.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\UAService7.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\MouseWare\system\em_exec.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\HJT\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.blueyonder.co.uk/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://broadband.blueyonder.co.uk/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Control Popups in Internet Explorer - {41353F8B-78CE-48A5-BE44-153ED293D192} - C:\PROGRA~1\POPUPP~1\PopLib.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: PopupPopper Control Panel - {3E94F358-9537-4BBA-8D12-D7F8A0136973} - C:\Program Files\PopupPopper\SiteList.exe
O9 - Extra button: AOL Instant Messenger (TM) - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {27527D31-447B-11D5-A46E-0001023B4289} (CoGSManager Class) - http://gamingzone.ubisoft.com/dev/packages/GSManager.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1120279963859
O16 - DPF: {9B03C5F1-F5AB-47EE-937D-A8EDA626F876} (Anonymizer Anti-Spyware Scanner) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/WebAAS.cab
O16 - DPF: {C606BA60-AB76-48B6-96A7-2C4D5C386F70} (PreQualifier Class) - http://www.blueyonder.co.uk/assets/tool/files/MotivePreQual.cab
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: Crypkey License - Kenonic Controls Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\crypserv.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: SecuROM User Access Service (V7) (UserAccess7) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\UAService7.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## Cheeseball81

Log looks clean.


----------



## mason_22

ok thx for your help, ill just keep it blocked in my firewall and run more scans to see if it finds the worm.


----------

